

Project Cybersyn - m0th87
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Cybersyn

======
stephenjudkins
See
[http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/12...](http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/12/project-
cybersyn.html) for a skeptical take on this.

~~~
ataggart
And see Russ Roberts' hint at why such things fail:

[http://www.econlib.org/library/Columns/y2005/Robertsmarkets....](http://www.econlib.org/library/Columns/y2005/Robertsmarkets.html)

------
stcredzero
The pic looks like something straight out of "The Forbin Project." Also,
holographically projected monoliths in those seats with letters reading "Seele
01" and the like wouldn't seem at all out of place.

